
Gates No Longer World's Richest Man - timr
http://www.forbes.com/2008/03/05/buffett-worlds-richest-cx_mm_0229buffetrichest.html?feed=rss_popstories
======
spydez
That article is from March. Since then, the stock markets have fallen 30 or 40
percent. I'm not sure how Gates is doing now compared to all the other ultra
rich dudes, but there has probably been some churn in the top ten list.

